# Concrete pick up



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I have some concrete work that I have to do and I'm going to need a little under a yard of concrete and I'd prefer to just go and pick it up. The closest concrete supplier is 8 miles away so, is my plan a good idea or bad idea? I've heard you have to be careful driving concrete too far in a pick-up because the aggregate will settle out and then it's a pain in the butt. Is 8 miles too far or will I be alright? Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I never even heard of picking it up.:blink:

In instances like that we either mix it ourselves or set up a couple little pours so we are not charged the under limit fee.

So many things I see going wrong.:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Superseal does it all the time, at least he did till he got the shiny new truck lol


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

:laughing: I can't be that crazy. I don't see it often but I've seen it done on a least a few occasions. Certainly better than mixing it yourself. I think that's what I'd prefer to do since it's enough to suck to have to mix by hand, I'm pretty sure the min. charge is 3 yds and I can't get the concrete truck where I need it. I've mixed that much concrete before and I can't say it's something I want to do again. :no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Keep in mind 1 yard = 4K payload...but yes, I do it all the time :whistling

Just get there and get it done is my approach - the warmer the worser :sweatdrop:

This is why I have the steel plate bed and pressure treated walls/bins...just partition off and it makes for easy cleaning.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

And yes, I will be using this one soon enough too :laughing:

I'll be sure to post that dumping


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> And yes, I will be using this one soon enough too :laughing:
> 
> I'll be sure to post that dumping


After a 10 page thread of you polishing your baby you're going to dump 4klbs of the messiest dirtiest hardest to clean filth in this world in it?:whistling


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I also pick up small loads. But I use mortar tubs. It is a bit of a pain to shovel out though. I like that set up you have super.

Also 8 miles is reasonable. I have driven that far before. The aggregate does settle a bit but can easily be mixed back up.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

superseal said:


> Keep in mind 1 yard = 4K payload...but yes, I do it all the time :whistling
> 
> Just get there and get it done is my approach - the warmer the worser :sweatdrop:
> 
> This is why I have the steel plate bed and pressure treated walls/bins...just partition off and it makes for easy cleaning.




bi a trailer why not


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've done it quite a bit also. If you do enough crete work and get to know the guys some times they don't even charge me for 1/2 yard.
I've done 1 yard a couple times in my mason dump. Throw a sheet of poly or tarp in the bed. Yes it will separate a bit, but you have to shovel it out and that tends to re mix it pretty well.
I've also picked up 1/2 yards in my truck with 2 of my biggest mortar tubs. Keeps things cleaner.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The mobile concrete guys may work also. Around here they get about $100 to show up and $100 a yard. But it is a time saver and there is hardly any waste.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> After a 10 page thread of you polishing your baby you're going to dump 4klbs of the messiest dirtiest hardest to clean filth in this world in it?:whistling


...yes :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

But not it l I get 3M clear bra film on my tailgate :whistling :laughing:


----------



## masonkable (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, we too need to pick-up some redi-mix on occasion and we will use either mud tubs or 55 gal barrels. 8 miles should'nt be to bad for seperation, though the aggregate will definetly settle somewhat to the bottom of whatever you are hauling it in. The barrels are not fun to shovel out of, but hey, it works.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

superseal said:


> Keep in mind 1 yard = 4K payload...but yes, I do it all the time :whistling
> 
> Just get there and get it done is my approach - the warmer the worser :sweatdrop:
> 
> This is why I have the steel plate bed and pressure treated walls/bins...just partition off and it makes for easy cleaning.


How much concrete do you have there? That looks to be about a yard. 

My plans are for a plastic tarp first and then a sheet of plywood to make it easier to shovel.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

J.C. said:


> How much concrete do you have there? That looks to be about a yard.
> 
> My plans are for a plastic tarp first and then a sheet of plywood to make it easier to shovel.


That first load is a yard...Your idea is fine - just soak the ply before you place it :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

superseal said:


> That first load is a yard...Your idea is fine - just soak the ply before you place it :thumbsup:


Theres a good tip! I could just see the ply sucking the moisture right out of the the crete.


Dave


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

We use to have a place in town that had specialty dump trailers. The bin on the trailer had a tapered tail. You could just go and pick up a yard or two in them. Dump it where you need it washout the trailer and drop it back off. I haven't seen them on the road in a few years now, but it was very handy when you needed it.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

JesseCocozza said:


> We use to have a place in town that had specialty dump trailers. The bin on the trailer had a tapered tail. You could just go and pick up a yard or two in them. Dump it where you need it washout the trailer and drop it back off. I haven't seen them on the road in a few years now, but it was very handy when you needed it.


i seen a gy doit with an ol pikup bed trailer once


----------



## sleeper (Sep 17, 2012)

The rental place here sells concrete in little trailers that rotate up to 1 yard. They would not rent to me because I have a ½ ton truck and even though I had the Factory HD tow package they had a ¾ ton truck limit, so I had to get my neighbor with a 1 ton to tow it.
The 1st time I used it 10 yrs ago, I got a yard for $65 and the last time a few years ago was $130


----------

